# Calculo de transformador para El34 push pull



## electroaudio (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola a todos los del foro bueno me decidi a armar un circuito amplificador valvular segun el articulo es hifi,bueno el esquema y demas estan en el archivo rar. 
 El circuito no me da los datos del transformador de salida asi que me decidi a calcularlo yo,quisiera que si algo esta mal en el calculo me lo digan asi podemos corregir si hay errores.
DATOS para EL34
raa=3400 ohms
ip=  100ma
ep=350v(voltaje del circuito)
ri=212,5 (esto viene de zp/zs)  3400/16 ohms(carga de salida)
rt=14,58 (esto viene deraiz cuadrada de ri)
para calcular las espiras del primario tome los siguientes valores:

frcuencia 30hz (es un circuito para hi-fi por eso pienso que se debe calcular a la menor frecuencia a reproducir)
b=10000 gauss(chapas de grano orientado muy finas en buen estado)
s=16cm2(los nucleos que tengo son de 16cm2 cada uno)
entonces:

 np = ep x10 a la 8 / 4,44 x 30hz x 10000 x 16=

 np = 350v x 3,5 a la 10 / 21312000 =

 np = 1643 vueltas para cada EL34

 entonces para ns(vueltas secundario)= np/rt=1643/14,58---ns=112,68 vueltas para 16 ohms

 Bueno ahora nose si para calcular carga de 8 y 4 ohms habra que hacer regla de tres simple o hacer el calculo de ri=zp/zs por que hice ambos y me dan diferentes,si alguien puede,que me explique eso ya que con regla de tres simple para carga de 8 ohms me da 56,34 vueltas y con el calculo de impedancia me da 79,71

Ok espero que vean el circuito y que me digan si los calculos son correctos o no.

  Saludos a todos gracias!!!!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 17, 2011)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola a todos los del foro bueno me decidi a armar un circuito amplificador valvular segun el articulo es hifi,bueno el esquema y demas estan en el archivo rar.
> El circuito no me da los datos del transformador de salida asi que me decidi a calcularlo yo,quisiera que si algo esta mal en el calculo me lo digan asi podemos corregir si hay errores.
> DATOS para EL34
> raa=3400 ohms
> ...



para calcular el trafo a la menor frecuencia a reproducir, lo que deberías calcular primero es la inductancia primaria, con lo cual la XL del primario a la minima frecuencia a reproducir deberia ser mayor al paralelo de la resistencia de placa y resistencia de carga de primario...

suponiendo que la reactancia a 30hz sea igual al paralelo de Ra y RL, la potencia transferida al secundario seria la mitad, osea -3.01dB

con lo cual, si tenes 3400Ω placa a placa y 15KΩ de Resistencia anodica de cada valvula, tendremos un paralelo de (3400/4) // 15000 ≈ (850*15000)/(850+15000) ≈ 804Ω

esa es la XL minima que debería tener el primario del transformador a la frecuencia minima, 
osea, ωL @ 30Hz

2Π x 30 x La =804Ω
La =804 /(2Π x 30) ≈4.26Hy entre cada rama y punto medio, y entre extremos seria 4 veces este valor, osea 17.06Hy

en lo personal, si es para hi fi deberia estar calculado a partir de los 20Hz y no 30...

una vez que calcules bien qué inductancia es la que necesitás en el primario, y midas bien la permeabilidad del nucleo y calcules el *AL* del mismo, recien ahi podrás calcular la cantidad de espiras....


----------



## electroaudio (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok hazard muchisimas gracias por tu aporte,voy a ponerme manos a la obra con eso,luego te digo.
Hazard has visto el circuito,pregunto por que no me diste tu impresion sobre el esquema.
 sludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 17, 2011)

electroaudio dijo:


> Ok hazard muchisimas gracias por tu aporte,voy a ponerme manos a la obra con eso,luego te digo.
> Hazard has visto el circuito,pregunto por que no me diste tu impresion sobre el esquema.
> sludos.



si lo vi, y si, sigo pensando que hay mejores, ese driver (paraphase) no lo recomiendo.....

busca LONG TAIL PAIR, o LONG TAIL DIFFERENTIAL PAIR


----------

